# Laserwaffen . Mehr als nur reines Science Fiction ?



## Niza (28. November 2013)

Man kennt sie aus Serien oder Science Fiction Filmen.

Laserwaffen .

Jetzt hat die USA vor , Ihre Jagdflugzeuge ab 2030 mit Lasern zu bewaffnen.

Als ich das selber gelesen hatte, dachte ich, dass ist ein April Scherz.

Aber wie aus der News hervorgeht , haben sie sowas geplant.



Die größten Probleme , die hier bestehen , sind:

- das Gewicht 

- die Größe

- die Hitze



Man will bei der Air Force 3 Arten von Lasern entwickeln und weiterentwickeln:

- Laser mit niedriger Leistung, um Ziele zu erfassen und zu verfolgen oder um feindliche Sensoren zu stören

- Laser mit mittlerer Leistung für "schützende Waffensysteme",  wahrscheinlich also beispielsweise für den Einsatz gegen feindliche  Raketen

- Laser mit hoher Leistung, etwa um feindliche Flugzeuge und Bodenziele zu zerstören. 



Quelle: Ausland: USA wollen Flugzeuge ab 2030 mit Lasern bewaffnen bei GMX

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ich111 (28. November 2013)

War klar dass das irgendwann kommt, wenn man damit schon seit einiger Zeit Bleche zuschneidet und Schweißt


----------



## Metalic (28. November 2013)

Es gibt doch schon seit einiger Zeit ein System für den Boden, mit dem man aus einiger Entfernung z.B. Blindgänger die frei liegen hoch gehen lassen kann weil der Laser so stark ist. Muss es mal raus suchen...

EDIT: Das meine ich ZEUS-HMMWV Laser Ordnance Neutralization System sollte doch in einigen Jahren deutlich ausgereifter sein.


----------



## jamie (28. November 2013)

Laser haben ganz klar Waffenpotential. Dass die irgendwann auch in Flugzeugen eingesetzt werden, daran zweifle ich nicht.  Ist nur ein Frage der Zeit aber bei den Unsummen, die in Rüstung investiert werden, könnte das früher sein, als so manchem lieb ist.


----------



## mülla1 (28. November 2013)

Problem dabei ist nur das die Dinger ineffektiver werden wenn der Lichtstrahl gebrochen wird, sprich bei Nebel etc.. 
Die forschen ja auch schon seid Jahren an den "railguns", also projektiele über starke Magnetfelder derart zu beschleunigen das Sprengstoff aufgrund der hohen kinetischen Energie überflüssig  wird.. Auch ein interessantes Gebiet.. Zumal hochspannung/hochstrom genau meine Fachrichtung ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2013)

Zielerfassung? Okay. Das ist machbar und sinnvoll und bis 2030 sollte es kein Problem sein.
Aber der Rest? Und auch noch mit Feststofflasern? Die sind überhaupt noch nicht in solchen Dimensionen möglich und selbst wenn das klappt, dann brauchen sie -genau wie Gaslaser- enorme Mengen Energie, wenn sie Schaden anrichten sollen - inbesondere auch an gut reflektierenden Oberflächen.
Bislang ist man noch nicht einmal soweit, dass sie zur Verteidigung von Bodeneinrichtungen oder von Nuklear-Flugzeugträgern sinnvoll wären. Dafür, das sowas binnen 17 Jahren in ein Jagdflugzeug passen soll (welches eigentlich? Raptor ist unflexibel, Lightning II bis dahin vermutlich immer noch nicht fertig  ), soll gmx doch mal bitte Quellen vorlegen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. November 2013)

Naja, von Rheinmetall gibt es ja schon den hier: Star Wars aus Deutschland: Hochenergielaser von Rheinmetall | heise online


----------



## Abductee (30. November 2013)

Ich glaub das Hauptproblem wird in der Energieversorgung liegen.
100kW schüttelt man sich nicht so aus dem Ärmel.

Wo bleiben eigentlich die Railguns?
Gabs da nicht auch schon vor zig Jahren Prototypen auf Atomkreuzern montiert?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (30. November 2013)

Kein Geld aber Geld für Laser und Spionage ausgeben.
Manchmal hab ich so das Gefühl, die Amis rüsten sich für den 3 WK..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Gabs da nicht auch schon vor zig Jahren Prototypen auf Atomkreuzern montiert?


 
Es gab afaik nur einen einzigen nuklear getriebenen Kreuzer und die Railguns beschränken sich bislang auf Versuchsanlagen in Laboren. Zwar sollen bei Konzeption der kommenden Flugzugträger Leistungsreserven für den Betrieb von Energiewaffen eingeplant worden sein, aber letztlich stehen all diese Probleme vor einem Grundsatzproblem: Die Fähigkeit, enorm schnell zu feuern, ist in Zeiten einzelner, hochkomplexer Waffensysteme nicht mehr gefragt. Für die effektiv benötigte Anzahl an Schüssen ist die Komination aus Projektil und chemischem Antrieb dann schlichtweg kompakter.
Lasern bleibt damit nur noch der Vorteil der nicht vorhanden Geschossflugzeit. Bei deren jetziger Reichweite (2 km im obigen Link sind nun wirklich nicht viel) sollte es aber auch keine so große Kunst mehr sein, ein passendes Feuerleitsystem für Projektilwaffen zu entwickeln. Erst bei einer Überlastung durch eine Vielzahl kleiner Geschosse wären Laser somit wirklich interessant - da beißt sich die Ratte aber in den Schwanz: Eine Anlage, die mehrere 100 kW Laseranlagen betreiben kann, ist für gewöhnlich nicht durch Granatfeuer bedroht.
Ähnliche Situation bei Railguns. Nimmt man die nicht, um möglichst schnell und ohne Treibladungen zu feuern, bleibt nur noch die höhere maximale Geschossgeschwindigkeit auf der Habenseite. Die muss eine Railgun aber auch erstmal erreichen und die Versuchsanlagen hatten afaik "Lauf"längen von 20 bis 30 Meter. Das wären dann wirklich "Railguns" im WW1 Sinne oder marine Geschütze. Beides Waffengattungen, die zu Recht von Raketen verdrängt wurden.


----------



## Beam39 (1. Dezember 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Kein Geld aber Geld für Laser und Spionage ausgeben.
> Manchmal hab ich so das Gefühl, die Amis rüsten sich für den 3 WK..


 
Ist nur noch ne Frage der Zeit..


----------



## mds51 (1. Dezember 2013)

PS: das heißt Raygun, nicht Railgun. Ray = Strahl -> Raygun = Stahlenwaffe


----------



## Abductee (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich für meinen Teil meinte schon Rail.
Railgun


----------



## keinnick (1. Dezember 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Es gibt doch schon seit einiger Zeit ein System für den Boden, mit dem man aus einiger Entfernung z.B. Blindgänger die frei liegen hoch gehen lassen kann weil der Laser so stark ist. Muss es mal raus suchen...
> 
> EDIT: Das meine ich ZEUS-HMMWV Laser Ordnance Neutralization System sollte doch in einigen Jahren deutlich ausgereifter sein.



So etwas gab es auch bereits in einem Flugzeug: Boeing YAL-1

 Wurde aber wieder eingestellt.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil meinte schon Rail.
> Railgun


 
Trotzdem sind das immer noch Projektile die beschleunigt werden.
Und das kannst du nicht bis zur Unendlichkeit machen -- oder bis zur Lichtgeschwindigkeit -- denn so ein Projektil wird nun mal sehr warm wenn es schnell durch die Luft fliegt.
Was nützt es also eine hohe Fluggeschwindigkeit zu erreichen wenn das Projektil verglüht ist bevor es das Ziel erreicht hat?


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube, dass konventionelle Munition wesentlich effektiver ist als ein "Laser".


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (2. Dezember 2013)

Naja kann dann nicht eine laser waffe einfachst ihren schaden verlieren? Per Spiegel einfach umleiten?


----------



## Cinnayum (2. Dezember 2013)

Laserwaffen haben 2 Probleme, die sich auch bis 2030 nicht lösen lassen werden:

Die projizierte Energie ist allerhöchstens 10% (im Moment sogar noch weniger) der aufgewendeten Pumpenergie des Lasermediums.

Die Atmosphäre dämpft und streut den Laser schon auf kürzeste Entfernung (= größer als ein Testlabor) auf eine gerichtete Rest-Energiedichte zusammen, die nicht mehr für physische Beschädigung ausreicht.

Wenn die Amis also nicht die Atmosphäre abschaffen wollen, können die Army-PR-Fuzzies lieber gleich als später diese Pläne verwerfen.

Zur Beschädigung / Blendung von Sensoren eignen sich Laser jedoch hervorragend. Um kleine Halbleiter in die Sättigung zu bringen oder sogar zu beschädigen braucht man nicht soviel Energie. Das ist heute bereits möglich.

Das erwähnte Flugzeug verwendet Tanks mit ich nenns mal vorsichtig "Chemie" um den Laser zu betreiben (Lasermedium + Kühlung). Es hat neben der stark begrenzten Schusszahl auch Probleme mit dem Gewicht und den "Kampfwertdingen" wie Beweglichkeit, Aufklärbarkeit, Schutz und alles was sonst ein Kampfjet einer Boeing so voraus hat  .

Die Railguns, die nennenswerte MJ an Projektilenergie erzeugen können, schmelzen leider nach sehr wenigen Schüssen und erreichen auch höchstens 2/3 der Projektilgeschwindigkeit etwa eines 120mm-Panzergeschosses. Noch dazu sind sie sperrig und lassen sich nicht so gut "feldtauglich" machen (wasser-, eis-, splitter- etc. -fest/beständig) Über das Laborstadium sind sie nicht hinaus.
Außerdem bedingt die Beschleunigung im Magnetfeld eine "hammerähnliche" Form des Geschosses (etwa so *]---[*  ---> Flugrichtung), die der Pfeilform / Kegelform konventioneller Geschosse weit unterlegen ist.


----------



## Best11163 (3. Dezember 2013)

Aber man könnte auch Gamma Strahlung benutzen. Die Luft würde da weniger stören außerdem könnte man diesen Strahl von mehreren Standorten abschießen. So könnte man auch die Ziele abschießen die verdeckt sind oder man könnte in Bunker hineinschießen.


----------



## Ich 15 (4. Dezember 2013)

Das hört sich sehr interessant an und könnte echt was werden. Allerdings bin ich noch skeptisch ob die in Flugzeugen wirklich die Erwartungen so erfüllen das man mit ihnen Bodenziele angreifen kann. Die anderen beiden Punkte wirken da schon deutlich realistischer.


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem sind das immer noch Projektile die beschleunigt werden.
> Und das kannst du nicht bis zur Unendlichkeit machen -- oder bis zur Lichtgeschwindigkeit -- denn so ein Projektil wird nun mal sehr warm wenn es schnell durch die Luft fliegt.
> Was nützt es also eine hohe Fluggeschwindigkeit zu erreichen wenn das Projektil verglüht ist bevor es das Ziel erreicht hat?


 
Wer weiß? Vielleicht verwandelt sich das Projektil bei noch mehr Reibungshitze in einen Plasmabolzen


----------



## Seeefe (8. Dezember 2013)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Laserwaffen haben 2 Probleme, die sich auch bis 2030 nicht lösen lassen werden:


 
Mit solchen Theorien bin ich immer vorsichtig  man sagte auch der Mensch wird nie fliegen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=od4L3vIpUpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LaTillinator (3. Januar 2014)

Ich denk mal es läuft darauf raus das die amis chinesen und russen laser an ihre sateliten packen damit sie den gegner wortwörtlich blenden können oder auch zerstören 
Durch die bild ist mal n artikek gegeistert in dem berichtet wurde dass n sattelit der aus der umlaufbahn gekommen war erfolgreich kaputtgelasert wurde 



Ich hab neulich aber auch noch ne doku gesehen wo es um die vorherrschaft im all ging 

Da hat ein army fuzzi noch gesagt: 
Möchten sie das der himmel von kommunisten und russen oder amerikaneren kontrolliert wird? 
Wer den himmel kontrolliert, kontrolliert die welt! 


Sorry hab keine quelle die war auf youtube


----------



## keinnick (3. Januar 2014)

LaTillinator schrieb:


> Ich denk mal es läuft darauf raus das die amis chinesen und russen laser an ihre sateliten packen damit sie den gegner wortwörtlich blenden können oder auch zerstören


 
Irgendwann vielleicht aber momentan verbrauchen die Dinger IMHO noch mehr Energie als dort oben für einen Satelliten zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Research (4. Januar 2014)

Dieses Szenario erscheint mir logischer.

Eher bauen die eine Orbitale Bombenplatform als, Oh moment. Zu spät.
Wobei ballistische Systeme bis heute wohl effektiver sind. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind da Raketen geplant die Mach 20 schaffen sollen und mit Mach 14/15 navigieren.


----------



## Best11163 (4. Januar 2014)

Das schnellste Flugzeug/Rakete schafft grade mal 10000 km/h. Das war aber aus ner extremen abwurfhöhe, unbemannt und auch nur mithilfe der Schwerkraft.

Ich denke schon das es möglich ist so etwas zu bauen, doch es wird einfach viel zu teuer und würde sich nicht lohnen. Pläne heißen außerdem nicht dass es umgesetzt werden kann. Es gab auch Pläne für ein Flugzeug welches 22100 km/h fliegen kann und da wären Mach 18. diese Pläne wurden sogar schon im zweiten Weltkrieg entwickelt.


----------



## mülla1 (4. Januar 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Dieses Szenario erscheint mir logischer.
> 
> Eher bauen die eine Orbitale Bombenplatform als, Oh moment. Zu spät.
> Wobei ballistische Systeme bis heute wohl effektiver sind. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind da Raketen geplant die Mach 20 schaffen sollen und mit Mach 14/15 navigieren.


 
Orbitale bombenplattformen gab es schon von den Russen, ist aber nach Unterzeichnung des atomwaffensperrvertrages aufgrund der geringen vorwarnzeit eingestellt worden.. Die Dinger nannten sich:

FOBS 

Waren auf einem satelliten stationiert und konnten innerhalb von ein paar Minuten jeden Punkt der Erde erreichen. 

hier mal die Quelle dazu:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interkontinentalrakete

Die Dinger sind übrigens weitaus schneller als oben geschrieben. Allein um die ballistische Kurve zu fliegen muss die erste kosmische Geschwindigkeit erreicht werden, was bedeutet das ca 12000km in unter 20min überflogen werden. Ist schon sehr beeindruckend wenn man sich das mal durch liest :O 

Bin aber trotzdem mal gespannt was sich im Bereich laserwaffen noch tun wird. Tatsache ist ja:
Solange wie sich Menschen irgendwo die köppe einhauen gibt es einen der den Markt bedient (und leider sind wir Deutschen da recht gut auf dem gebiet)


----------



## stimpi2k4 (4. Februar 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Das schnellste Flugzeug/Rakete schafft grade mal 10000 km/h. Das war aber aus ner extremen abwurfhöhe, unbemannt und auch nur mithilfe der Schwerkraft.
> 
> Ich denke schon das es möglich ist so etwas zu bauen, doch es wird einfach viel zu teuer und würde sich nicht lohnen. Pläne heißen außerdem nicht dass es umgesetzt werden kann. Es gab auch Pläne für ein Flugzeug welches 22100 km/h fliegen kann und da wären Mach 18. diese Pläne wurden sogar schon im zweiten Weltkrieg entwickelt.


 
Hehe wenn das wirklich so wäre könnten wir die Schwerkraft der Erde nicht überwinden um ins All zu fliegen. Nach der S-IVB-Sequenz war die Rakete bei 10,8 KM/s etwas weniger als die Fluchtgeschwindikeit die bei der Erde 11 Km/s beträgt. 
Es gibt Gravitationsfelder da entspricht die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit der Lichtgeschwindigkeit, sodass ab einem bestimmten Abstand nicht einmal Licht das Gravitationsfeld verlassen kann. 

Zurück zum Thema. Da Licht Energie ist, wie eigentlich alles könnte man irgendwann in Zukunft die Sonne anzapfen und dann das Licht auf einen einzigen Punkt bündeln ich meine das Thema kommt in einer mehr Teiligen Doku von Brian Green vor. Kann man auf youtube sehen.

Ein Laser auf einem Flugzeug halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, wo soll die Energie herkommen. Als Boden-Luft-Verteidigung wäre es sehr geeignet. 

Die absolute Massenvernichtungswaffe - da gegen wären Kernwaffen harmlos, ist immer noch das Geld. Damit kann man alles Vernichten ohne Strukturelle Schäden an der Materie zu verrichten. Wir sind Wirtschaftlich abhängig von der Wirtschaft. Wir leben doch im Wirtschaftlichen Weltkrieg. China und Russland unterstützen Länder die nicht mehr in Dollar Handeln wie z.B. den Iran beim Irak haben sie es damals nicht gemacht. 

Zur Railgun (nicht Ray) werde dank Supraleitung sehr starke Magnetfelder erzeugt die Projektile sehr hoch beschleunigen und da Masse nicht Konstant ist kann so viel Energie umgewandelt werden.
Eine Raygun ist vom Prinzip wie ein Gamma-Ray-Burst, also absolut tödlich. Vermutlich hat ein solches Ereignis die Erde vor langer Zeit getroffen und ein Massensterben verursacht.

Die Kampfflugzeuge der Zukunft sind Drohnen und wenn das Prinzip auch auf den Boden angewendet wird sind es Maschinen die Kämpfen und Vernichten. Der Mensch ist lediglich das Opfer und da wir nicht für den Weltraum geschaffen sind werden die Maschinen das für uns übernehmen wie wir das heute schon mitbekommen. Auf dem Mond war der Mensch zuerst auf dem Mars werden wir nur als zweiter sein beim verlassen des Sonnensystem ist auch eine Sonde gerade dabei uns den ersten Platz weg zu nehmen. Manchmal Frage ich mich ob die Evolution bei der Maschine Endet.


----------



## Best11163 (4. Februar 2014)

Die Geschwindigkeit die ich angegeben hab bezieht sich rein auf die Geschwindigkeit die in der Atmosphäre möglich sind und das in Beziehung zur Erde. Es ist falsch Geschwindigkeit mit kraft zu vergleichen.Außerhalb sind natürlich weit größere Geschwindigkeiten möglich. Doch bei dem Einschlag sind die dann doch recht langsam.

Drohnen kann man leicht mit Elektro magnetischen Impulsen ausschalten.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (4. Februar 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Die Geschwindigkeit die ich angegeben hab bezieht sich rein auf die Geschwindigkeit die in der Atmosphäre möglich sind und das in Beziehung zur Erde. Es ist falsch Geschwindigkeit mit kraft zu vergleichen.Außerhalb sind natürlich weit größere Geschwindigkeiten möglich. Doch bei dem Einschlag sind die dann doch recht langsam.
> 
> Drohnen kann man leicht mit Elektro magnetischen Impulsen ausschalten.


 
Wenn die nicht abgeschirmt sind ja. Der Stealth-Bomber ist z.B. abgeschirmt das weiß ich.


----------



## Best11163 (5. Februar 2014)

Antennen lassen sich davor jedoch nicht schützen, was bei einer Drohne einen Absturz zu Folge hätte.

Aber das gehört nicht zum Thema.


----------

